# Carer's allowance means test...



## lorsteph87 (26 Jul 2011)

Hi, 
Im wondering if anyone knows how the means test works, I have no income myself but my partner is self employed, his income varies every week, Im just wondering do any of ye know how they average it out?
Is it over the last 3 months and do they take travel expenses into account?
Thanks for any replies


----------



## gipimann (26 Jul 2011)

DSP will probably ask for accounts, and will calculate weekly means from annual earnings (less expenses).

When assessing self-employment for Carer's Allowance, PRSI and Travel Expenses are allowed.


----------



## angela59 (26 Jul 2011)

lorsteph87 said:


> Hi,
> Im wondering if anyone knows how the means test works, I have no income myself but my partner is self employed, his income varies every week, Im just wondering do any of ye know how they average it out?
> Is it over the last 3 months and do they take travel expenses into account?
> Thanks for any replies


 

Hi,

My husband is self emplyoyed also, and I work there partime also they wanted the last years audited accounts, bank statements belonging to ourselves.    The look into whatever investments/savings or property apart from the family home and take into account the salary. I applied Jan 2011, I was interviewed in May my mother who I look after was interviewed in June they have come back looking for more information again and questioned over and over how many hours I look after her and whether she qualifies for the level of care she is getting.  

Angela59


----------



## CRaff (30 Jul 2011)

My husband has applied for carers allowance to care for our daughter. He is self employed, so I sent in last years notice of assesment 2010 and three months of his bank statements and mine. He is allowed work 15hrs a week outside of the home. We are still awaiting a decision which is soul destroying. Because if he doesn't qualify we need to know sooner rather than later...savings almost gone and if we don't get carers allowance I may have to give up my job and take carers leave and apply for carers benefit. It's all one big headache! And so many carers are all in the one boat!


----------

